# Munising



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

I want to go up by munising the second week of October. Is the pier or surf fishing any good around there that time of year? Any help would be appreciated!

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

It can be good on any river mouth. Caught some gorgeous wild steelhead and decent brook trout in that vicinity. Six pound mono. Noodle rods. Small spoons. Coho are a good possibility. Spawn off the beaches if ya got it.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

I do have spawn and thought about hitting creek mouths too. I didn't know if fishing was going good at that time. My buddy has to have back surgery so we are only able to go once this year.

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Teggs (Mar 20, 2013)

Thats the best time to be on the southshores of lake superior. You will have a good chance at some coho and splake. steelhead and browns will be roaming around as well. floating spawn sacks off bottom and spoons and spinners will work best. lots of fishing options in the area as well. good luck out there!


----------



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

Teggs said:


> Thats the best time to be on the southshores of lake superior. You will have a good chance at some coho and splake. steelhead and browns will be roaming around as well. floating spawn sacks off bottom and spoons and spinners will work best. lots of fishing options in the area as well. good luck out there!


Awesome thanks Teggs! Any good clean and affordable place to stay that you could recommend? I'd like a cabin if possible so I could cook.

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Teggs (Mar 20, 2013)

there are several nice air B n B and resort type lodging in the Au train area. I usually have my clients stay at the cabins on autrain lake or the camground there. Also at the rippling river resort in marquette, they have nice new cabins. I have not had any personal experience with any of them but if your looking to fish the munising/marquette area it would be a good places to look for one.


----------



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

Teggs said:


> there are several nice air B n B and resort type lodging in the Au train area. I usually have my clients stay at the cabins on autrain lake or the camground there. Also at the rippling river resort in marquette, they have nice new cabins. I have not had any personal experience with any of them but if your looking to fish the munising/marquette area it would be a good places to look for one.


Thanks Teggs!


----------



## Stillkickin (Jan 7, 2018)

https://www.superiortimesresort.com/

This is a very good place to stay in AuTrain


----------

